# Zyxel 650-HW mit 802.11g



## sorgenkind (29. Januar 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

möchte fragen ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt, mein ADSL-Modem (Zyxel 650-HW), momentan mit 802.11b PC Card mit einer 802.11g PC Card zu betreiben. Hätte da gedacht, dass ich die Karte, die im PCMIA-Slot steckt einfach zu ersetzen. Wäre immerhin die billigste Möglichkeit. Geht das oder habt ihr andere Ideen
Danke für eure Antworten


----------

